# EWCM with blood while on the pill



## lesleyann

Ok so I have been on the pill for 3months since Lexi was born however 4days ago while on the toilet I noticed a string? of EWCM however it had some blood in it, that was all that day then the next day there was 1 more of this, last night I took my last pill out of that pack ready for a period, however my partner seems to think what I had was like something to do with pregnancy now Ive taken tests but obv if it was to do with say ovulation or implantation a test would not show anything.

So im just wondering if anyone has ever had this?

:flower:


----------



## MindUtopia

What is your cervical mucus normally like when you are on the pill? Did you have sex anytime recently? 

I'm on the pill until next month when we are ready to TTC, but I have been trying to pay more attention to cervical mucus just to get some practice for charting it. I don't find it has any discernible pattern at the moment, but I do find that some days I have mucus that is more clear and watery than normal. I would imagine this might have something to do with just diet, hydration or any medicines I may have taken, so it's possible to get CM that looks more like fertile CM even though you are on the pill. But I would imagine that if you were on the pill and were getting some spotting that looked like implantation bleeding, you wouldn't also get EWCM at the same time since that should have been during ovulation. Maybe it's just your body acting up and adjusting to the BC still and your period getting ready to start? Fortunately, if you took your last pill, you should know soon if you are late at all. How long after your take your last pill do you usually start AF? I know mine takes 4-5 days usually.


----------



## lesleyann

MindUtopia said:


> What is your cervical mucus normally like when you are on the pill? Did you have sex anytime recently?
> 
> I'm on the pill until next month when we are ready to TTC, but I have been trying to pay more attention to cervical mucus just to get some practice for charting it. I don't find it has any discernible pattern at the moment, but I do find that some days I have mucus that is more clear and watery than normal. I would imagine this might have something to do with just diet, hydration or any medicines I may have taken, so it's possible to get CM that looks more like fertile CM even though you are on the pill. But I would imagine that if you were on the pill and were getting some spotting that looked like implantation bleeding, you wouldn't also get EWCM at the same time since that should have been during ovulation. Maybe it's just your body acting up and adjusting to the BC still and your period getting ready to start? Fortunately, if you took your last pill, you should know soon if you are late at all. How long after your take your last pill do you usually start AF? I know mine takes 4-5 days usually.

Its normally normal nothing that looks like EWCM, We have sex every day. There was 1 day on this pack where I had been drinking and was sick however Im sure after I took the pill I was not sick again Oh thinks I might of been but im 99% sure Im right lol

This packet has been a weird one tbh I had some EWCM one day a week or too before but thought nothing of it, figured it was just a random thing its only now as im trying to think more and more about whats been going on that I remember these things.

Had some pinkish colour discharge today but nothing period like and not consistant.

Normally come on a couple of days after stopping.

I blame Oh :haha: his been going on about me being pregnant this whole packet because he wants #3 already and now his made me paranoid :dohh:


----------



## MindUtopia

I definitely think stress can come into it too! I know I've had some months where I convinced myself I must have been pregnant even when I hadn't missed a pill, and saw all sorts of 'signs' and my body did weird things it doesn't normally do (I think because I scared myself too much into thinking about the possibilities!). Hopefully it will all turn out the way you'd like it too though!


----------

